# Nick del Lupo Nero



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/dog.html?id=489656

Anyone familiar with the dog/pedigree? Producing ability?

T


----------



## Steve Estrada (Mar 6, 2011)

Of course his brothers are Nox & Pike. Most of what was produced in these litters is impressive., that pairing worked quite well. Another thread is about the same line.


----------

